# Looking for two new rattie friends in Oregon!



## JackieMackk (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm looking for two ratties and am having trouble finding ratteries that are still breeding.

My dream pair would be a hairless and rex-dumbo, so if anyone has any ideas for me I would love to hear them! Thanks


----------



## Mizithra (Jul 4, 2013)

Contact Cuddle Buddies Rattery in Salem. Just got two rex dumbos from her last week...sweet little guys.


----------



## JackieMackk (Mar 9, 2012)

Mizithra said:


> Contact Cuddle Buddies Rattery in Salem. Just got two rex dumbos from her last week...sweet little guys.
> View attachment 64938


Thanks Mizithra! I hadn't come across her in my research.


----------

